# :: ECS Tuning :: Genuine Audi "Supercharged" Badges- Red/Chrome



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

This Genuine Audi peel-and-stick Supercharged badge has a bold red and chrome look. This badge is a sportier upgrade for V6T badges found on a number of Audi vehicles.

Only four inches long and one inch wide, this small but handsome badge gives your car an arresting look.

Not limited to just your car, it also looks good on most flat surfaces.

Brilliant

*Click HERE to order or for more information*











Fits:
AUDI B8 S4/S5, C6 C7 A6, A7, Q5, Q7

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

